# I need a VIOLA DA GAMBA!!!!



## JeanBaptisteLully

Please if n e one has a cheap viola da gamba, or knows someone who would sell one for cheap, please tell me, I really need one.


Thank You,
Jean Baptiste Lully


----------



## Ciel_Rouge

I guess this is a good place to start another instrument-oriented thread. Perhaps it would also attract attention of people looking for or offering the instrument.

So, viola da gamba looks similar to a cello but its sound is different and very recognisable once you hear it. Alongside viola da braccio, viola di bordone, viola d'amore, viola pomposa and viola da spalla, it is part of an older generation of string instruments. By the way, I would highly welcome any recommendations of artists and pieces which use these instruments.

Viola da gamba:










Viola di bordone:


----------



## Elaryad

JeanBaptisteLully said:


> Please if n e one has a cheap viola da gamba, or knows someone who would sell one for cheap, please tell me, I really need one.
> 
> Thank You,
> Jean Baptiste Lully


Viola da gamba and "cheap" do not really mach. I need a "cheap" cello and I'm with the same problem. Probably you'll find one in second-hand but cheap... I don't think so.

For viola da gamba I have a few recordings here:

J.S. Bach - Sonatas for viola da gamba and harpsichord, BWV 1027-1029 (Dreyfus, Haugsand), Simax
Marin Marais - Suites pour viole de gambe et basse continue (Quintana, Cremonesi, Costoyas), Harmonia Mundi
Hildegard von Bingen - Solo viola, spiritual songs of Hildegard Von Bingen (Mimi Dye)

and that's all folks


----------



## Guest

With Violins and Cellos you can sometimes pick up a bargain from instrument repairers, mind you they will not be anything flash, but for a Viola da gamba I think you have a very difficult search. best of luck my friend


----------



## periodinstrumentfan

There are cheap viole da gamba in a shop called Lark in the Morning in San Francisco's Bay Area... but these are only 6 string viole da gamba. And apparently it's china made.


----------

